# My training



## yuris (May 19, 2011)

Hi, like i said i will try to contribuite in a positive manner, so i will place my workout. I know many of people here will not agree with my training, they will probably say i don't rest enought, but let me say to you, i'm having great results doing this way.

I workout 6 days a week, just rest on Sunday. I hit each muscle group 2 times a week.

Monday.

Chest and Back.

Incline bench press + Close grip push-up
Bench press + push-up wide 
dumbbell fly + wide grip bent-over barbell rows
Dips + Cable Fly + Dumbbel PullOver
Seated Cable Rows + One-arm Cable rows

Tuesday

Legs and Biceps

Squats + Lounges
Front Squat + Leg Curls
Hack Squats + Leg Curl with Dumbbell
Deadlifts
Donkey calf raises + Standing calves raises
Seated Calf Raises + leg press calf raises + oneleg calf raises

Barbell Curls + Incline Curls
Barbell preacher bench curls + the same but reversed
Concentration Curl + Hammer Curl
Barbell wrist curl and reversed

Wednesday

Shoulders and Triceps

Front machine press
Dumbbell lateral raises
Bent-Over lateral raises
Cable Side lateral rises low and medium high
front barbell raises
shurgs

standing close grip tricept
lying barbell tricept extensions and reverse
tricept extensions with rope on bench
One arm dumbbell extension
lying dumbbell extensions with rotation

Then i repeat all again.I will do diferent exercices, and supersets, to shock the body time to time.

Most of people train 3 times a week, and there are people that say thats enought, because the muscle needs to rest, and i agree but not at 100%.
I have a hard time to belive that professionals bodybuilders only train 3 times a week. I personaly know a champion of bodybuilding and he hits the gym 2 times a day, monday to saturday.

The only sad think i have in my workout, or better, i don't have, is a trainer partner. I can't find anyone that likes to train at 7am, ehehe.


----------



## yuris (May 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention that i also do deadlifts, good morning etc.
I don't have a fixed day to do it, when i have extra time i do it.
Everyone should, it's very good for a good solid mass, and strengthens lumbar area


----------



## ebmgypsy (May 19, 2011)

yuris said:


> I forgot to mention that i also do deadlifts, good morning etc.
> I don't have a fixed day to do it, when i have extra time i do it.
> Everyone should, it's very good for a good solid mass, and strengthens lumbar area


You're frickin animal!  Your chest and back day "monday" looks like mine...
Some people just have the genes to rockout this way, you gotem you use'm

Couldnt agree more on the deadlifts, great way to thickin out just about every part on your body, great mass builder oldschool, makes ya puke too...


----------



## yuris (May 19, 2011)

Yes it does ... already puke several times. Just don't eat before train and you will have nothing to puke.
Thats what i do, and i never puked again.


----------

